# Bundesamt für Risikobewertung (BfF) warnt vor Verzehr von Plötzen/Rotaugen!



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2017)

* Bundesamt für Risikobewertung (BfF) warnt vor Verzehr von Plötzen/Rotaugen!​*
WIZE.live berichtet, dass das  Bundesamt für Risikobewertung (BfF) vor Verzehr von Plötzen/Rotaugen warnt:
https://wize.life/themen/kategorie/...-verzehr-von-diesem-fisch-kann-toedlich-enden

Hintergrund ist, dass in Spanien und Deutschland MEHRERE HUMANE Fälle von Botulismuserkrankungen gemeldet wurden, die auf den Verzehr von gesalzenen und getrockneten Plötzen zurückzuführen waren.

Der Keim kommt weltweit im Erdboden und in küstennahen Gewässern vor, wodurch er auch von Plötzen aufgenommen werden kann.




> _Die in Europa weit verbreitete und auch im Brackwasser der Ostsee lebende Plötze kann das Bakterium Clostridium (C.) botulinum und Botulinum-Neurotoxine enthalten, ohne dass der Fisch erkennbar verdorben ist.
> „Es besteht deshalb das Risiko, dass Verbraucherinnen und Verbraucher, die gesalzene und getrocknete Plötze ohne ausreichende Erhitzung verzehren, an Botulismus erkranken“, so BfR-Präsident Professor Dr. Dr. Andreas Hensel.
> _



Vor allem nicht sauber ausgenommene Fische wären betroffen und/oder wenn Innereien mit verzehrt werden würden..

Hier handelt es sich also um Fische, die nicht erhitzt wurden bei der Zubereitung wie bei gesalzenen und getrockneten Fischen, die hier explizit erwähnt werden.

Dass hier explizit Plötzen erwähnt werden und keine anderen Fischarten, liegt wohl daran, dass gerade Plötzen gewerblich gesalzen und getrocknet in Verkehr gebracht werden.

In wie weit andere Fischarten betroffen sein können, auch aus anderen Gewässern, kann man nur mutmaßen, allerdings scheint eine entsprechende Gefahr durchaus gegeben:


> _2. Von Gram (2001)66 zusammengestellte Daten zeigen, dass in 86-100 % der in Dänemark und vor der Küste Skandinaviens entnommenen Sedimentproben solche Sporen gefunden wurden und dass die in diversen Studien ermittelten Prävalenzen in verschiedenen Fischarten zwischen 0 % und 100 % lagen.
> Die in diesen Studien ermittelten Konzentration an C. botulinum Typ E lagen im Bereich von 1-5300 MPN (most probable number) pro Kilogramm Fisch66._



Die Tipps die das Bundesamt gibt, sind sicher auch für Angler daher beachtenswert:
http://www.bfr.bund.de/cm/343/botulismus-risiko-durch-gesalzene-und-getrocknete-ploetzen.pdf

Da gehts wohl zuerst um gewerbliche Verarbeitung, das dürfte aber auch nicht schaden, wenn Angler das beachten:


> _1. Frische Plötzen bei Temperaturen von ≤3 °C lagern
> 2. Plötzen, die durch Salzen und Trocknen haltbar gemacht werden sollen, zeitnah nach dem Fang sorgfältig und vollständig ausnehmen; danach innen und außen gründlich waschen
> 3. Plötzen, die über mehrere Tage gesalzen werden, vorsichtshalber zusätzlich kühlen
> 4. Plötzen, die mehrere Tage bei Temperaturen oberhalb von 8 °C getrocknet werden sollen, vorher ausreichend salzen, um eine Vermehrung von C. botulinum Typ E während der Trocknung durch Senkung der Wasseraktivität auf einen aW-Wert von ≤0,97 auszuschließen
> ...



Insgesamt scheint die Gefahr gegeben und real, aber auf Grund dessen, dass wohl nicht all zu viel solcher Produkte gewerblich vertrieben werden, für die Gesamtbevölkerung nicht all zu hoch sein. 











Da Angler aber durchaus häufiger Fischarten fangen und verzehren die da betroffen sein könnten und auch in Zubereitungsformen mit nicht ausreichender Erhitzung, sind hier zuallermindest sauberes ausnehmen und auswaschen sowie   schnelle Kühlung des Fanges anzuraten. 

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Bundesamt für Risikobewertung (BfF) warnt vor Verzehr von Plötzen/Rotaugen!*

Im Lichte dieser Veröffentlichung könnte man natürlich mal drüber nachdenken, dass ein Setzkescher ZUMINDEST bei nachfolgender Verwertung (möglichst kurze Frist laut BfR zwischen Fang und Kühlung) zuerst mal GRUNDSÄTZLICH überall erlaubt sein müsste, um Gefahr von Anglern fern zu halten.

Man kann auch Fische für wichtiger halten als Angler, Tierschutz für wichtiger als Menschenschutz, dann tut das natürlich nicht not...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. September 2017)

*AW: Bundesamt für Risikobewertung (BfF) warnt vor Verzehr von Plötzen/Rotaugen!*

Naja, Skandal um die gute alte Plötze und ein großer Warn-Aufhänger, aber das betrifft ja eigentlich gar nicht den Normalofischfänger, der sich seine Plötzen stippt oder feedert und die gleich frisch mit der nötigen Sauberkeit zubereitet und in der Pfanne oder Fritte cross durchbrät. 

Interessanter finde ich eher den indirekten Fakt, dass C.Botulinum auch hier wie schon in reichlich anderen Fällen aggressiver und problematischer geworden ist, was man sehr schnell mit der Verursacherschiene Intensivlandwirtschaft, Dünger Gülle Mastchemie und dergleichen in kausalen Zusammenhang bringen kann. 
Da gibt es einige Chlostridium Fälle nun und die fressen eben auch gerne Menschen und entwickeln mehr Potenz dazu ...


----------



## Grünknochen (14. September 2017)

*AW: Bundesamt für Risikobewertung (BfF) warnt vor Verzehr von Plötzen/Rotaugen!*

Sehr interessanter Hinweis. Danke.
Übrigens finde ich das Releasen eines entnahmefähigen Fisches ziemlich vernünftig, wenn im Hinblick auf diesen Fisch eine Verzehrwarnung ausgesprochen wurde. Einer PETA Strafanzeige würde ich in diesem Fall sehr entspannt entgegensehen (was ich übrigens grundsätzlich tue).
Die Sache mit dem Setzkescher ist auch pfiffig (sehr ernst gemeint).


----------



## Bener (14. September 2017)

*AW: Bundesamt für Risikobewertung (BfF) warnt vor Verzehr von Plötzen/Rotaugen!*

@Grünknochen: Ich möchte sehen, wie Du einen gesalzenen und getrockneten Fisch released...#c

 Nachtrag: Das wär ungefähr so als wenn Du keine Tomaten mehr auf dem Wochenmarkt kaufen würdest, weil in Ketchup Glassplitter gefunden wurden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Bundesamt für Risikobewertung (BfF) warnt vor Verzehr von Plötzen/Rotaugen!*



Bener schrieb:


> @Grünknochen: Ich möchte sehen, wie Du einen gesalzenen und getrockneten Fisch released...#c
> 
> Nachtrag: Das wär ungefähr so als wenn Du keine Tomaten mehr auf dem Wochenmarkt kaufen würdest, weil in Ketchup Glassplitter gefunden wurden.


Manch einer muss halt überall Offtopic reinbringen - liest man Postings auf dem Profil von Usern durch, kriegt man schnell mit, wie einzelne ticken..

Solange es nicht offtopic weitergeht - einfach ignorieren..

Ansonsten melden, dann verschieb ich das..


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Bundesamt für Risikobewertung (BfF) warnt vor Verzehr von Plötzen/Rotaugen!*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Interessanter finde ich eher den indirekten Fakt, dass C.Botulinum auch hier wie schon in reichlich anderen Fällen aggressiver und problematischer geworden ist, was man sehr schnell mit der Verursacherschiene Intensivlandwirtschaft, Dünger Gülle Mastchemie und dergleichen in kausalen Zusammenhang bringen kann.
> Da gibt es einige Chlostridium Fälle nun und die fressen eben auch gerne Menschen und entwickeln mehr Potenz dazu ...



Davon werden wir in Zukunft noch öfter hören. Stichwort Biogasanlagen.
Wer weiß, vllt. sind die Plötzen wieder mal nur ein Ablenkungsmanöver |kopfkrat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Bundesamt für Risikobewertung (BfF) warnt vor Verzehr von Plötzen/Rotaugen!*

Eher nicht.
BfR wird bzw. muss halt tätig werden, wenn entsprechende Fälle vorkommen.

Ich denke hier klar an unsauberes arbeiten bzw. suboptimale Vorbereitung (Lagerung., Temperatur, Zeitdauer der Fische) einer oder mehrerer Firmen, welche die Fische in Verkehr bringen.

Wobei sicher Biogasanlagen (wie viele Bio/Grüne/erneuerbare Energie) sicher sehr viel mehr Gefährdungspotential für  Umwelt wie Menschen hat, als gemeinhin in der öffentlichen Diskussion zu finden ist..


----------



## knutwuchtig (15. September 2017)

*AW: Bundesamt für Risikobewertung (BfF) warnt vor Verzehr von Plötzen/Rotaugen!*

bevor man den artikel all zu hoch hängt , sollte man sich vor augen halten , woher diese fische kommen . und das ist meist der baltische oder russische raum. bei uns werden die fische hauptsächlich über das internet angeboten und liegen nicht so einfach im regal..die warnung zielt explizit auf genau diese kunden ab.-wer also gerne ab und zu getrocknete rotaugen verspeist ,die auch mit innereien angeboten werden. sollte das risiko kennen.- bei frisch gefangenen rotaugen gilt die allgemeine hygieneregel ,wie bei allen anderen fischen auch. - hier zb werden fische verkauft wo das mhd schon abgelaufen ist ..  http://leninogorsk.eu/Lebensmittel/Fisch/Fisch-getrocknet/Rotauge-gesalzen-getrocknet-120g.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Bundesamt für Risikobewertung (BfF) warnt vor Verzehr von Plötzen/Rotaugen!*

Genau das hab ich ja mehrfach und im Eingangsartikel angemerkt, ebenso, dass Angler, die Fisch nicht durchgaren, da ebenfalls aufpassen sollten.

Und dass es sinnvoll ist, die Zeit vom Töten des Fisches bis zur Kühlung oder Verarbeitung so kurz wie möglich zu halten (Setzkescher, Menschen- vor Tierschutz)..


----------



## Riesenangler (15. September 2017)

*AW: Bundesamt für Risikobewertung (BfF) warnt vor Verzehr von Plötzen/Rotaugen!*

Das BfR entfacht desöfteren einen Sturm im Wasserglas. Denn viele Mitarbeiter dort haben Angst vor jedem und allem. Die haben Angst zuv Sterben, weil Sie am Leben sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Bundesamt für Risikobewertung (BfF) warnt vor Verzehr von Plötzen/Rotaugen!*

Stimmt auch - ist ihr Job ;-)


----------



## Leech (15. September 2017)

*AW: Bundesamt für Risikobewertung (BfF) warnt vor Verzehr von Plötzen/Rotaugen!*

Beim Verzehr von rohem Fleisch ohne genaue Verarbeitung ist doch schon historisch eine gewisse Vorsicht walten zu lassen.

Ich glaub jetzt nichtmal das das unbedingt für die Plötze speziell wäre, bestimmt könnte man bei ähnlich unvorsichtigem Vorgehen das Ganze auch bei einer Fülle anderer Fischarten beobachten.

Und wenn man dann noch basische Vorsichtsmaßnahmen nicht durchführt...dann kommt das dabei raus. Bitter umso mehr, wenn solche Produkte gewerblich angeboten werden.
Kann mir aber auch egal sein. Rotauge kommt eh nur fritiert auf meinen Teller. :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Bundesamt für Risikobewertung (BfF) warnt vor Verzehr von Plötzen/Rotaugen!*



Leech schrieb:


> Ich glaub jetzt nichtmal das das unbedingt für die Plötze speziell wäre, bestimmt könnte man bei ähnlich unvorsichtigem Vorgehen das Ganze auch bei einer Fülle anderer Fischarten beobachten.


Auch genau das habe ich schon angemerkt im Artikel zu Beginn..


----------



## kati48268 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Bundesamt für Risikobewertung (BfF) warnt vor Verzehr von Plötzen/Rotaugen!*

Statt verseuchter Plötze gibt's ja bald frischen, gesunden Lachs 
http://www.zeit.de/2017/39/ceta-kan...audev.facebook.ref.zeitde.redpost_zon.link.sf


----------

